

Princeton Study: U.S. No Longer An Actual Democracy - lsh123
http://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewire/princeton-experts-say-us-no-longer-democracy

======
Randgalt
But, of course, the US has never been a Democracy. It is a Republic.

